# Move recordings



## lofar (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm sure this has been posted here before, just never hurts to remind people and since I was in here anyways..

The MRV functions are great... however copy controls has gotten a little out of control IMO. More than 50% of the shows I have are copy protected. I understand that they don't want you to be able to copy these shows to a hundred devices, onto your computer and then out to youtube. But, I don't see why they cannot let you move just between Tivos. Infact, as a general interface suggestion tivo should implement a move feature regardless if they find away around the copy protection. 9/10 times I really want to move a show from one Tivo to another and not copy it, as it is now I have to copy shows from Tivo A to Tivo B and then delete it later from both of them.

So, if they cannot implement a way around the copy protection to allow moving copy protected recordings between Tivos (they could even disable move/copy to tivo desktop still) at the very least it would be nice to see an option to move un-protected recordings instead of just copy.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Content owners are sticklers for rules. They don't want copies any way, any how, of protected content. If TiVo could just stream, that would be acceptable.

A move would just be a copy then delete anyways. It would do nothing to appease content owners.


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

classicsat said:


> If TiVo could just stream, that would be acceptable.


Tivo better be working on this option, because TWC is eviscerating MRV capabilities with their implementation of CCI coding in the digital realm.

[NG]Owner


----------



## mpastreich (Mar 3, 2004)

Hear hear!

TWC isn't eviscerating MRV and TTG, they've already done it. 

Only channels that aren't locked to kingdom come are the broadcast channels. One more reason I'm thinking of ditching TWC and going to OTA and Apple/Amazon to fill in the blanks.


----------

